

Ask HN: How do competition patents affect something you're currently working on? - dfischer

Hi,<p>I've been working on a small little project whenever I find extra time, and I never thought about patenting this project (I don't even know what you can patent vs not.) It seems more like an idea than anything else.<p>Anyway, I noticed a similar site today while browsing and it said "patent pending" I am now worried that I should stop all work together and abandon my project in fear of this company potentially suing me if I ever go public with this little app I'm creating.<p>This sucks in general. The idea of someone patenting an idea more than anything is just so bad for innovation and competition which we rely on.<p>Anyone have experience with this? How does it affect you? Should I start trying to patent my idea  too?
======
xpda
Only if you're building a snowman.

